# Educator collar reciever compatibility.



## nik123 (Aug 23, 2021)

I am looking at getting educator mini e-collar or something from that range.
I was wondering if recievers are interchangable for example ET300 or FT300 with additional PG300 pager only reciever. E collar Bull..it laws are changing rapidly arund the world and that kind of combo would be very practical for riding in grey area of legal. They are still legal in Queensland Australia but some other states have banned them.


----------

